# Song when ENWorld.org front page loads



## marv (Jan 26, 2012)

Please STOP playing that song when your front page loads!!! If I forget to mute my volume it wakes my babies (4 month old twins).
Please.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 26, 2012)

marv said:


> Please STOP playing that song when your front page loads!!! If I forget to mute my volume it wakes my babies (4 month old twins).
> Please.




It likely comes from an ad. Morrus is pretty cool about blocking the ads that play sound if you can provide a link to the ad that is playing it.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 26, 2012)

i don't hear a song on the front page or any page. the only sound i hear from this site is if an ad with sound comes on and, as ironwolf said, morrus tries to block those whenever he gets info on which ads that is.


----------



## James0235 (Jan 26, 2012)

fba827 said:


> i don't hear a song on the front page or any page. the only sound i hear from this site is if an ad with sound comes on and, as ironwolf said, morrus tries to block those whenever he gets info on which ads that is.





It is from the EN World TV ad on the right side of the screen just above the poll on the home page. It is incredibly annoying and I would love to get rid of it.


----------



## James0235 (Jan 26, 2012)

James0235 said:


> It is from the EN World TV ad on the right side of the screen just above the poll on the home page. It is incredibly annoying and I would love to get rid of it.




This is a little weird. When viewing the site in the illegible black theme the video off to the right is the first episode of EN World TV. It is linked from Youtube and I have to click it to play it.

However, when viewing in perfectly readable white the video is instead an ad for EN World TV linked from Vimeo that loudly blares the moment the site loads.

I have tried 2 browsers so far and have gotten the same results everytime.


----------



## delericho (Jan 27, 2012)

James0235 said:


> This is a little weird. When viewing the site in the illegible black theme the video off to the right is the first episode of EN World TV. It is linked from Youtube and I have to click it to play it.
> 
> However, when viewing in perfectly readable white the video is instead an ad for EN World TV linked from Vimeo that loudly blares the moment the site loads.
> 
> I have tried 2 browsers so far and have gotten the same results everytime.




Ah, so that's what's happening! I wondered why I kept hearing it on one PC and never on another!

I'm afraid I agree with James0235 - having it play every time I visit the homepage is really quite annoying. Please stop it. Otherwise, I may have to Move My Bookmark (to the Forum page, of course  ).


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank god I have no idea what you're talking about. That would be a deal-breaker fo' sho'.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2012)

EN World has a front page? 

There are several solutions to your problem...

- get speakers with an easily reachable on/off switch (and only use them when you need them)
- turn your volume down dramatically (and only turn it up if you need it)
- use an Ad Blocker (like AdBlock Plus for Firefox)
- bug Morrus until he changes it 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## James0235 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanee said:


> - bug Morrus until he changes it




Please Morrus!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea how that's even possible.  The code is YouTube, not Vimeo, and it doesn't autoplay.  How a non-autoplay YouTube video is outputting an autoplay Vimeo video is breaking my brain.


----------



## James0235 (Jan 30, 2012)

Morrus said:


> I have no idea how that's even possible.  The code is YouTube, not Vimeo, and it doesn't autoplay.  How a non-autoplay YouTube video is outputting an autoplay Vimeo video is breaking my brain.




If it helps at all this is the video that loudly blares every time I visit EN WORLD.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 31, 2012)

James0235 said:


> If it helps at all this is the video that loudly blares every time I visit EN WORLD.



I don't have that. I get this instead: EN World Presents (Episode 1 / Pilot Episode) - YouTube and it doesn't autoload.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 5, 2012)

That video needs more explosions.... Cause nothing said "RPG WEBSITE PODCAST" like a video with multiple explosions and a rock rift.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2012)

Well right now you should be getting the teaser for REAL LIFE.


----------



## James0235 (Feb 6, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Well right now you should be getting the teaser for REAL LIFE.




Yes, but only if you are viewing the site using the black theme. But, still, when viewing with the white theme it still loudly blasts this same damn video. 

I've tried it at home and at work and I called a friend and asked him to view the site using both of these themes and he is getting the same thing on his 2 computers.


----------



## Nagol (Feb 6, 2012)

Since I'm under-used at work at the moment I decided to do a bit of investigation.

1) Child-of-black plays sound at the main page.  Black does not.

I grabbed the html from both pages and threw it into windiff.

Child-of-black defines an extra div id="container" at line 489.  Black as no such div defined anywhere.

Yanking the div out of child of black stopped the noise.  I didn't use a scalpel; I just chopped everything from "<DIV" to the first "</DIV" -- it also grabbd an ad.

Looking through the javascript, I don't see an immediate culprit.  Plusone.js does reference a container attribute, but I didn't spend time on parsing out what it does.


----------



## James0235 (Feb 6, 2012)

And it is finally fixed. Thank you!


----------



## Nagol (Feb 6, 2012)

James0235 said:


> And it is finally fixed. Thank you!




I found something, but didn't fix it!  That's for others on the site to investigate/correct if my findings hold up.

If the sound stopped something else happened.


----------



## James0235 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nagol said:


> I found something, but didn't fix it!  That's for others on the site to investigate/correct if my findings hold up.
> 
> If the sound stopped something else happened.




Something else has happened then. A minute or 2 before your post I noticed that stupid video had finally disappeared. I don't know who did it or what they did or why it took so many weeks to get it done but I am very happy.

I know several people who stopped visiting Enworld many years ago because it was so hard to read without getting a headache. This was before the child of black skin existed or at least before I knew it existed. The joke for a long time was that there must be something on the site that Morrus didn't want people to read so he made the whole site nearly impossible to read. 

With this video blasting for the past month the joke has been that there must now be something on the site that Morrus doesn't want people to hear.


----------



## Nagol (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, sound is gone for me as well.

Definitely not my doing and the div id="container" still exists in child-of-black and doesn't exist in black, so not based on my investigation either.

If I'm still as bored tomorrow, I may try to discover what changed in the html.


----------



## marv (Feb 7, 2012)

It is finnally gone for me as well!!!
For a minute there I thought I was going to have to revert back to black 

Thank you to whome ever fixed this!!!

Edit: And my baby twins thank you!


----------

